# mac to mac data transfer problems



## johnshelley (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello everyone. I'm trying to transfer the data from my desktop imac (OS10.5.7, 2 Ghz Intel Core Duo processor, Memory: 1GB 667 MHz DDR2 sDRAMM)
to my new Macbookpro (OS10.5.7, 2.26 GHz Intel Core Duo, 2GB 1067 MHz DDR3)

I restarted the imac pressing "T" to initiate the transfer, the two macs connected okey, but when the icons for user data, apps and folders came up the total is listed as more than the macbook's capacity - something like minus 16 GB. The user data on my imac is listed as a whopping 127GB.

Why is this? the macbook has more capacity than the imac surely?
Why is my userdata folder so heavy? The only significant weight on there should be my email folder and itunes library. Lately my imac has been running very slow, "sticky" keys etc. I wondered whether maybe someone had hijacked the HD.

Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How large is the hard drive on your iMac, and how large the one on your Macbook?


----------



## johnshelley (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Sinclair. After some Apple Care help I found I had unknown duplicates of some heavy files (email database etc) from a few months ago when my ibook broke down and I transfered things to my desktop. The macbook HD is smaller than the imac and there just wasn't enough room. 

I'm glad I've come to the bottom of this, not only did it explain the data transfer problem it also suggests why my desktop mac has been so slow lately.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes, full hard drives will slow down the whole system. Glad you got it out.


----------

